# Help aquascape my 75g



## tcald429 (Dec 27, 2012)

Who would have thought that stacking rocks would have been the biggest headache of this new tank project...










This is the best I've come up with so far and still looks unrealistic to me...any advice how to make this better?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, you're definitely on the right track.The presence of a substrate will definitely improve the appearance. Also, rocks are rarely, if ever found stacked in nature and that's a tough one to get around. What are you planning to keep in the tank in the way of fish? Looks like an mbuna set up.


----------



## wolfemitch (Jan 5, 2014)

Once you decide on the substrate it will all come together, I recently tried pool filter sand and I think I am sticking with it. Like notho stated, rocks are rarely found stacked in nature. IMO a few to a bunch of smaller rocks on the surface of the substrate can really bring the two piles together nicely for a more natural look.


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 27, 2012)

What a difference substrate and small rocks on the surface can make! This will be a mbuna setup.


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

I agree with the stacked rock suggestion. Rocks really don't stack in nature, at least that high. I prefer not to stack my rocks more than 2 high. I do love your choice in rock though, very natural. But in all honesty, the fish will love it and that's what matters. If you decide it looks unnatural then that's your opinion, the fish won't decide they hate their tank because rocks don't stack that high naturally in Malawi :lol: I think your tank looks good though, if anything, just remove the top few rocks and leave the rest as it is.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

It's really coming together. :thumb:


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it looks a lot more natural than a lot of other tanks on the site and if you're going with mbuna they will appreciate the height and extra caves of your rock piles. Very nice.


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments, I attempted to add a touch of green with some fake plants. Not sure about the placement yet but I really like the added color.


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

The addition of the substrate and a few smaller rocks made an amazing difference! the addition of the green looks nice as well, and trust me when I say, you are not alone when it comes to setting up your tank, many people will spend hours placing and re-placing there rocks etc.


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 27, 2012)

I appreciate everyone's input and am extremely please with how it turned out, now if I could only get the cloudiness out of the water...i'm assuming its from the PFS substrate? Large water change last night helped drastically but still showing some cloudiness this morning.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

Great looking tank set up. 
I'm thinking of building an enclosure similar to yours, with cabinets both above and below the tank. My question is, what is supporting the top cabinet? Is it sitting on the tank, mounted to the wall, what?

Thx.


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 27, 2012)

It is just sitting on top of the tank, it's very light weight, I can easily take the whole top cabinet on and off myself


----------



## wolfemitch (Jan 5, 2014)

Very nice! It all came together great!


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Really nice looking tank.


----------



## jeebuscrp (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks great. Did you find those rocks at a landscaping place?


----------

